
Start-Up Company Will Pay You to Read E-Mail - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,303636,00.html
======
neilk
[http://www.rhyolite.com/anti-spam/you-might-
be.html#e-postag...](http://www.rhyolite.com/anti-spam/you-might-
be.html#e-postage)

------
florianb
Oh shit the stupid 90s are back. Welcome bubble we greet you you are our
friend.

------
joeguilmette
haha! my dad tried to start a company in the late 90s with this exact same
model.

